# CM9 ICS Port for Droid Charge Discussion Thread



## jt1134

Here is a thread for discussion of the ROM here: http://rootzwiki.com/topic/19688-romkangicsiml74k-cm9-ics-port-for-droid-charge-build00229/


----------



## leenephi

Yes, man. Yes. 

I've been following your repos for a while and cloning them etc.. Imnuts helped me out with finally building from source with what you currently have. Following your commits helps somewhat in picking it up.

Anyway, I definitely plan on following this and helping out with anything I'm capable of.


----------



## mschloz

Great work JT! Thank you for the hard work!


----------



## BlackHoleSlam

thanks jt flashing now


----------



## rickerbilly

Running smooth so far! Thanks 
Except the camera.
Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki


----------



## leenephi

rickerbilly said:


> Running smooth so far! Thanks
> Except the camera.
> Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki


What clock widget is that? Looks pretty sweet


----------



## leenephi

Ah yes..

Now to catch up on The Office and Person of Interest as my CM9 Charge repo syncs


----------



## JihadSquad

JT, will the ROM be updated before this weekend? I plan on doing some more testing, but might as well download it now instead of waiting later.


----------



## motcher41

No issues yet besides what's mentioned. Great work jt. All I need is 3g to use this as my daily. But that'll come when it does. Can't wait though. Once again excellent work

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Xparent Blue Tapatalk


----------



## snt

motcher41 said:


> No issues yet besides what's mentioned. Great work jt. All I need is 3g to use this as my daily. But that'll come when it does. Can't wait though. Once again excellent work
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I510 using Xparent Blue Tapatalk


How do you get around the lack of ringtone or the close to non-existent vibration? If either of these worked I would probably use this as my daily driver. I can live without data for a while as I usually have my Xoom with me.

-SNT


----------



## leenephi

snt said:


> How do you get around the lack of ringtone or the close to non-existent vibration? If either of these worked I would probably use this as my daily driver. I can live without data for a while as I usually have my Xoom with me.
> 
> -SNT


Have you tried the new build he posted? The vibration is definitely existent. I had to turn it down shortly after I got into the phone!
I hadn't paid attention to the ringtones.. I'll have to check that out. You mean there aren't any? Or they just don't play?


----------



## snt

leenephi said:


> Have you tried the new build he posted? The vibration is definitely existent. I had to turn it down shortly after I got into the phone!
> I hadn't paid attention to the ringtones.. I'll have to check that out. You mean there aren't any? Or they just don't play?


I think I have the latest - update-cm-9.0.0-RC0-Charge-KANG-signed
The vibration is so faint, it's barely noticeable. The ringtones are there and play when selected, they just don't play on an incoming call.

-SNT


----------



## JihadSquad

snt said:


> I think I have the latest - update-cm-9.0.0-RC0-Charge-KANG-signed
> The vibration is so faint, it's barely noticeable. The ringtones are there and play when selected, they just don't play on an incoming call.
> 
> -SNT


No, the new one is update-cm-9.0.0-RC0-Charge-KANG-BUILD0


----------



## snt

JihadSquad said:


> No, the new one is update-cm-9.0.0-RC0-Charge-KANG-BUILD0


Damn, thanks....downloading now.


----------



## snt

OK. Installed the latest and it is definitely better. 
leenephi said that he had to "turn it down". Where is that setting?


----------



## rickerbilly

leenephi said:


> What clock widget is that? Looks pretty sweet


Fancy Widget 4x2 with Casmira Transparent skin applied.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki


----------



## leenephi

snt said:


> OK. Installed the latest and it is definitely better.
> leenephi said that he had to "turn it down". Where is that setting?


Hey. I just realized that I was saying that to emphasize the fact that the vibration is pretty intense. However, under the keyboard advanced settings.. at the bottom.. there's a slider setting there (I think it starts at the lowest?) that you can mess around with. I set it to like 10, and the keyboard feels a bit better. Toggling the app drawer still feels strong, though.

Did anyone else notice that upon first flashing the rom there is the sliiightest continuous vibration? I'm about to test and see if it happens on any reset or just after flashing. Anyway, it was continuous up until I typed something and triggered a first haptic feedback.


----------



## snt

leenephi said:


> Hey. I just realized that I was saying that to emphasize the fact that the vibration is pretty intense. However, under the keyboard advanced settings.. at the bottom.. there's a slider setting there (I think it starts at the lowest?) that you can mess around with. I set it to like 10, and the keyboard feels a bit better. Toggling the app drawer still feels strong, though.
> 
> Did anyone else notice that upon first flashing the rom there is the sliiightest continuous vibration? I'm about to test and see if it happens on any reset or just after flashing. Anyway, it was continuous up until I typed something and triggered a first haptic feedback.


ahhh. I mis-understood. The vibration I am referring to is on incoming calls. It is better with this version, but it is still not strong enough to always feel in my pocket.
Thanks for the reply.


----------



## BlackHoleSlam

Has anyone figured out how to flash back to another rom if they have a backup of a gingerbread rom like tweakstock


----------



## Bassaholic333

BlackHoleSlam said:


> Has anyone figured out how to flash back to another rom if they have a backup of a gingerbread rom like tweakstock


I believe imnuts fix CWM in a new release yesterday. Look for clockwork post in developers area.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki


----------



## BlackHoleSlam

thanks so just flash that and try to restore backup after wiping data?


----------



## cujo6801

BlackHoleSlam said:


> thanks so just flash that and try to restore backup after wiping data?


it might or might not work for backup ....but it will save you from possible bootlooping ....


----------



## BlackHoleSlam

well it is restoring system right now so i thinks its a go i will use this more once we have data working i used it since march 1st and was in love


----------



## cujo6801

BlackHoleSlam said:


> well it is restoring system right now so i thinks its a go i will use this more once we have data working i used it since march 1st and was in love


yah its pretty sweet....and great on the restore...


----------



## BlackHoleSlam

everything restored and reboot in about 7 seconds no joke


----------



## JihadSquad

OK so I just installed the latest build and can't get the radios to work. I have data set to off and no matter how much I toggle CDMA and CDMA/LTE the bars dont show up. I have tried rebooting too.


----------



## motcher41

JihadSquad said:


> OK so I just installed the latest build and can't get the radios to work. I have data set to off and no matter how much I toggle CDMA and CDMA/LTE the bars dont show up. I have tried rebooting too.


try sending a text. The bars don't show correct or any signal right now 
sent from my eclipsed chargecrack


----------



## JihadSquad

motcher41 said:


> try sending a text. The bars don't show correct or any signal right now
> sent from my eclipsed chargecrack


I can't send myself a text via gmail or call voicemail.


----------



## leenephi

JihadSquad said:


> I can't send myself a text via gmail or call voicemail.


Hmm.. that is weird. For me it always works after I toggle through them both twice. Might have to reflash.. though I wouldn't know why







If rebooting doesn't bring it up that may be the next best bet.


----------



## JihadSquad

leenephi said:


> Hmm.. that is weird. For me it always works after I toggle through them both twice. Might have to reflash.. though I wouldn't know why
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If rebooting doesn't bring it up that may be the next best bet.


Got it! I went into recovery and wiped cache/dalvik and it worked fine. Now this cell standby is using more power than my display wtf! and my data is off too...

But still this is very good battery life, seeing as I flashed it at ~60% and 7 hours later I am still at 20.


----------



## leenephi

JihadSquad said:


> Got it! I went into recovery and wiped cache/dalvik and it worked fine. Now this cell standby is using more power than my display wtf! and my data is off too...
> 
> But still this is very good battery life, seeing as I flashed it at ~60% and 7 hours later I am still at 20.


Haha dang dude.. that is good. I'm about to flash back to this from Eclipse.. and at least keep it on all day tomorrow. I'll have to pay attention to the battery life.. see if I can get something like that.


----------



## JihadSquad

leenephi said:


> Haha dang dude.. that is good. I'm about to flash back to this from Eclipse.. and at least keep it on all day tomorrow. I'll have to pay attention to the battery life.. see if I can get something like that.


Yeah I plan on keeping it on all day tomorrow too. I go to college so there is wifi everywhere, might keep it on for some time during the week too


----------



## motcher41

JihadSquad said:


> Got it! I went into recovery and wiped cache/dalvik and it worked fine. Now this cell standby is using more power than my display wtf! and my data is off too...
> 
> But still this is very good battery life, seeing as I flashed it at ~60% and 7 hours later I am still at 20.


Go into network settings and uncheck data. It loops because it can't find data

sent from my eclipsed chargecrack


----------



## AzJazz

Thank you, JT1134!

This ROM is looking very, very nice! I did I trial load yesterday, and I was really impressed.

The launcher graphics were silky smooth (hardware acceleration?). Sure hope that the RIL issues get resolved soon ... I would switch to this ROM in a heartbeat!

For now, tho, I'm back to Humble 5 - I still need my 4G love ...

Cheers!


----------



## crazycarl00

Two things:

1) The Charge truly comes alive when running ICS, and it's very disappointing that Samsung/Verizon probably have no plans to support such a thing officially.

2) When I first installed I wiped everything (data and cache), installed the ROM, mounted system, and installed gapps, and rebooted only to find a hung up boot logo screen. So I restarted into recovery, wiped again, flashed the ROM, rebooted, loaded first time, rebooted into recovery again, flashed gapps, rebooted and all is well now. YMMV?

Actually a third thing is I did not encounter the vibration quirk.

I am extremely happy with this even without a data connection, as that just means I won't screw off at work so much.


----------



## dSlice

ICS is amazing on this phone! I had fun checking it out. Gotta go back to GB though. I need data.


----------



## kart38

I decided to try this as a daily use OS and so far it has been good. This phone really does run ICS very well, and a big thanks to JT for bringing it to us! I'm okay with no data while I'm at the places I spend 90% of my time since they have wifi. I can't believe that Samsung and Verizon won't put ICS on this phone but that is the nature of dealing with Samsung phones :\

Thanks again JT, I can't wait to see more progress on this and am amazed at what has already been done 

Jason


----------



## Mrtruckincowboy

There is a internal memo at Verizon that ics will be on this phone in the 2 quarter never say never

Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki


----------



## scarygood536

Mrtruckincowboy said:


> There is a internal memo at Verizon that ics will be on this phone in the 2 quarter never say never
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki


They are probably waiting for JT to figure out the LTE radio.







I thought there was a list that said they wouldn't be getting it that came out a few days ago. Something about there not being enough room for their bloatware. I've heard this internal memo rumor before. I don't know how authentic it is.


----------



## slane

Mrtruckincowboy said:


> There is a internal memo at Verizon that ics will be on this phone in the 2 quarter never say never
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki


Second quarter starts in 3 weeks, I'm sure it would have been on the update list if we were getting it that soon.

My money however is on never getting an official update. I'm sure or devs will figure it out tho.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki


----------



## SCDroid

Man can't wait until the data and camera get fixed! thanks for working on the charge man!


----------



## snt

Mrtruckincowboy said:


> There is a internal memo at Verizon that ics will be on this phone in the 2 quarter never say never
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki


I already have it on my phone


----------



## obihuang

Is it okay to post our appreciation in this thread or should we keep it in the discussion thread in the "General" forum? I'm just going to risk it and say, "JT, you're the R2D2 of the Droid world. ie: You're the best."


----------



## landshark

obihuang said:


> Is it okay to post our appreciation in this thread or should we keep it in the discussion thread in the "General" forum? I'm just going to risk it and say, "JT, you're the R2D2 of the Droid world. ie: You're the best."


Post moved from development thread to general thread.


----------



## Mrtruckincowboy

snt said:


> I already have it on my phone


so share


----------



## skylerdprahl

I was loving this new build but suddenly my calls/txt dropped out without me knowing it and wouldn't turn back on so I had to go back to GB. Everything from Chrome to games worked great. Everything was so smooth like the screen rotating transitions, and battery life was great. I can't wait til the data gets fixed.


----------



## snt

Mrtruckincowboy said:


> so share


Sure,
http://rootzwiki.com/topic/19688-romkangicsiml74k-cm9-ics-port-for-droid-charge-build10306/


----------



## Mrtruckincowboy

snt said:


> Sure,
> http://rootzwiki.com/topic/19688-romkangicsiml74k-cm9-ics-port-for-droid-charge-build10306/


thought ypu meant you had a stock ics build misunderstood you but thanks anyways

Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki


----------



## motcher41

Mrtruckincowboy said:


> thought ypu meant you had a stock ics build misunderstood you but thanks anyways
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki


Kinda figured that was coming.









Sent from my SCH-I510 using Xparent Blue Tapatalk


----------



## DirgeExtinction

This rom is AMAZING.I'm currently running it for the weekend. It's actually VERY close to being a daily driver for me. All I need is working data/MMS/camera and it'll be perfect. Keep up the great work,JT. If I knew any coding, I would've definitely helped out.


----------



## crazycarl00

This is similarly very close to a daily driver for me as well. Only need is data because my work won't make a public wifi connection. This really blazes on my phone. I absolutely love it and shame on Samsung and Verizon for letting this fall to the wayside. On occassion I will get a lockup and automatic reboot, but I can't recreate the issue. It's happened twice seemingly at random while playing Draw Something over wifi, so I'd guess it's app related.


----------



## sonicmerlin

Hey jt, if you're developing your own RIL for the Charge, would it be possible to create an option that turns off all the radios except the LTE radio?

I mostly use VOIP for calls and WhatsApp for SMS, and I live in a heavily covered 4G area, so I often don't even need the 2G/3G radios. It would save massive amounts of battery if you could turn off the 2G/3G stuff, right?

Is it possible to do that with an ICS ROM release?


----------



## Loustsoul

Has anyone found a fix for the no ringtone issue

Is it ready yet?


----------



## Deafptl4ever

It should be as they are still selling it at full price.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki


----------



## jackpot08

Excited for this Rom!!

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## jco23

not sure if appropriate to make requests for developing ROMs (very thankful that someone is working on this), but would it be possible to include some settings for the Wifi so that the user can specify the intervals and time spent the phone searches for a Wifi connection? I know there are apps that do this, but would be nice if this was built in. For example, the user can specify that the phone searches for a Wifi connection every 30 minutes, and only for 10 seconds.

I think this would tremendously help conserve battery useage.

again, apologies if making a request is inappropriate - just trying to share some ideas...


----------



## hazard209

I believe you can do this with build.prop edits? I know you mean having a gui, but maybe that'll work for you until someone ends up making it.



jco23 said:


> not sure if appropriate to make requests for developing ROMs (very thankful that someone is working on this), but would it be possible to include some settings for the Wifi so that the user can specify the intervals and time spent the phone searches for a Wifi connection? I know there are apps that do this, but would be nice if this was built in. For example, the user can specify that the phone searches for a Wifi connection every 30 minutes, and only for 10 seconds.
> 
> I think this would tremendously help conserve battery useage.
> 
> again, apologies if making a request is inappropriate - just trying to share some ideas...


----------



## jt1134

hazard209 said:


> I believe you can do this with build.prop edits? I know you mean having a gui, but maybe that'll work for you until someone ends up making it.


Exactly. Edit wifi scan interval in build.prop to whatever you want. Somebody sent a patch to cm a long time ago to make it configurable via the user interface. The patch was rejected because they didn't feel enough users would ever even use it. I'm inclined to agree.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## jco23

jt1134 said:


> Exactly. Edit wifi scan interval in build.prop to whatever you want. Somebody sent a patch to cm a long time ago to make it configurable via the user interface. The patch was rejected because they didn't feel enough users would ever even use it. I'm inclined to agree. Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


thanks for the response and explanation.... but how would I edit the build.prop? my phone is rooted, running tweakstock... and I have never done script work...


----------



## motcher41

jco23 said:


> thanks for the response and explanation.... but how would I edit the build.prop? my phone is rooted, running tweakstock... and I have never done script work...


Try this thread: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1381728

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Xparent Blue Tapatalk


----------



## hazard209

jco23 said:


> thanks for the response and explanation.... but how would I edit the build.prop? my phone is rooted, running tweakstock... and I have never done script work...


If you want to do it on your phone download smanager (free, was originally script manager but the name changed) or root explorer (paid), mount system as RW, go to /system and edit build.prop. The entry should be wifi.supplicant_scan_interval=180. If I remember correctly tweakstock uses a good bit of build.prop edits so it may already be in there. Just edit the value which represents the number of seconds between scanning.


----------



## jco23

thanks, I'll see how that helps with battery life. much appreciated!


----------



## hazard209

It will help slightly, but just using wifi instead of data is saving you a lot of battery.


----------



## ondrovic

Been following for awhile just wanted to say thanks for all the hard work and the effort that has gone into this


----------



## Android_Phan

JT1134, thanks for your ongoing support for the neglected Droid Charge owners . I like the progress of this ROM and its sleekness but I haven't converted yet because of the lack of data capability. I am currently using Eclipse so far and it does the trick. But like many DC fans...we would definitely like to sport ICS on our phones. Excellent job, and thanks for sharing your greatest possession--your time. I am pretty sure everyone here agrees.

@ndroid_phan


----------



## JihadSquad

Just flashed build 2, and I don't know what you did to it but it is way more smooth than before. Also does HDMI out actually work? I see that in the options and you said earlier it will probably never work.

With the camera, since the GS2 has official ICS now would it be possible to pull the driver from that considering they have the same camera (rear of course)?


----------



## nvikram

JT1134, like others have said, keep up the great work! I'm in college and there's wifi everywhere, so I've switched to Build 2 as my daily driver. I have noticed that the battery life has reduced quite a bit in compairson to Build 1, and as someone else mentioned it says that the Android OS is very active (I checked and rechecked to make sure that data was off, so it's definitely something else). Anyway, hope you find a fix soon and Keep up the great work! Will donate when I get my next paycheck!


----------



## squid267

nvikram said:


> JT1134, like others have said, keep up the great work! I'm in college and there's wifi everywhere, so I've switched to Build 2 as my daily driver. I have noticed that the battery life has reduced quite a bit in compairson to Build 1, and as someone else mentioned it says that the Android OS is very active (I checked and rechecked to make sure that data was off, so it's definitely something else). Anyway, hope you find a fix soon and Keep up the great work! Will donate when I get my next paycheck!


WiFi all over my college so I'm using it as my daily driver as well

Loving it so far. Thanks JT!


----------



## jackpot08

Looking forward

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## shrike1978

I have a question on ICS functionality. How do you make shortcuts on the home screens in ICS? Long-pressing doens't work anymore. I found widgets under the app drawer, but I can't find shortcuts anywhere.


----------



## hazard209

nvikram said:


> I have a question on ICS functionality. How do you make shortcuts on the home screens in ICS? Long-pressing doens't work anymore. I found widgets under the app drawer, but I can't find shortcuts anywhere.


Go to the app drawer and try long pressing an app that you want a shortcut for.

sent from Ziggy, while calculating the next leap home


----------



## squid267

Does anyones else wifi continously disconnect and reconnect?


----------



## phimuskapsi

Saw lots of recent activity on github, hoping that a new build is around the corner! JT you are the man.


----------



## jon53179

Excuse my ignorance and newbishness..... but with the RIL that we are waiting for, does this vary from one OS to another??? I am just trying to understand this whole issue.


----------



## hazard209

jon53179 said:


> Excuse my ignorance and newbishness..... but with the RIL that we are waiting for, does this vary from one OS to another??? I am just trying to understand this whole issue.


By OS do you mean from each ROM? Or do you mean running WebOS/iOS on your Charge?

sent from Ziggy, while calculating the next leap home


----------



## DirgeExtinction

hazard209 said:


> By OS do you mean from each ROM? Or do you mean running WebOS/iOS on your Charge?
> 
> sent from Ziggy, while calculating the next leap home


I think he might mean android version.


----------



## hazard209

DirgeExtinction said:


> I think he might mean android version.


He said from one OS to another. Android is an the only OS for the Charge so I'm not really sure about what he's asking.

sent from Ziggy, while calculating the next leap home


----------



## SWEEN

jon53179 said:


> Excuse my ignorance and newbishness..... but with the RIL that we are waiting for, does this vary from one OS to another??? I am just trying to understand this whole issue.


The RIL is specific to the phone.


----------



## jon53179

SWEEN said:


> By OS do you mean from each ROM? Or do you mean running WebOS/iOS on your Charge?
> 
> sent from Ziggy, while calculating the next leap home


Im sorry, ment Android revisions 2.0, 2.1, 2.2, 2.3 etc.....

Jon


----------



## phimuskapsi

Yes, RIL does vary with the OS'es. The RIL is the software layer between the OS and the radio hardware, and thus as the OS changes so does the interface because so much is tied to the radio, from background tasks to incoming calls.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Radio_Interface_Layer


----------



## jon53179

phimuskapsi said:


> Yes, RIL does vary with the OS'es. The RIL is the software layer between the OS and the radio hardware, and thus as the OS changes so does the interface because so much is tied to the radio, from background tasks to incoming calls.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia....Interface_Layer


Thanks phimuskapsi wasnt sure how this actually blended int the OS


----------



## Loustsoul

Just a quick question. Why can't the ril that we currently have be used?

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## armyjeffries

because you need a RIL that was built for ICS, Same problem over there on the t-bolt thread.


----------



## Loustsoul

So this obviously goes deeper than my current understanding. I thought all the custom Roms were different but using the same ril. I apologize for my ignorance. Thank you.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## shrike1978

Currently, all roms we have are based on the official TouchWiz releases. There are tweaks done, apps swapped out, etc, but it's all still TouchWiz, and the RIL is built to work with TouchWiz. To use AOSP, we need a RIL built for AOSP, and since the RIL is closed source, it has to be community built.


----------



## Loustsoul

I have no technical knowledge, but is there anything else that I could do to help?

When you teach you change lives.


----------



## kvswim

He updated the github...

Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki


----------



## squid267

kvswim said:


> He updated the github...
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki


no updates, it just complies correctly.


----------



## kvswim

squid267 said:


> no updates, it just complies correctly.


Updated as in submitted a new commit (is that how you say it?)

Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki


----------



## squid267

kvswim said:


> Updated as in submitted a new commit (is that how you say it?)
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki


cm made kernel build inline or something and he updated so it builds the kernel inline. no extra added functionality to ics on the charge.


----------



## Loustsoul

Is the RIL for the charge or ICS?

When you teach you change lives.


----------



## Loustsoul

I found this but don't know enough to see if it is helpful. http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=918053

When you teach you change lives.


----------



## andycharge

Running this while waiting for a refurb in the mail (antenna shorted out or something and only wifi works). I'll tell you, I honestly can't wait until this becomes a daily driver. It's just so smooth and snappy. It handles multi-tasking extremely well. I just did some web browsing, sent a few emails, and installed some apps for the market, all while streaming pandora, and it didn't hang up at all! ICS blows GB out of the water in my opinion. With a full CM9 I think the sky is the limit with this phone. Looking forward to future updates. Thanks again to JT and all other devs involved in trying to bring ICS to the Charge.


----------



## si13nt

I've been running this ROM for the last couple days, and simply love it. Smooth as silk in just about everything that it does. Can't wait until bluetooth and data are up and running, this will be my daily driver until the day I don't carry a Charge with me anymore.


----------



## MidnightNinja

If anyone here has done a more recent compile than 03/24 would they mind posting it? Building takes way to long with one gb of ram


----------



## JihadSquad

Yeah i would also lie to test a 4.0.4 build if source has been updated to that.

Sent from my handheld Linux computer using electromagnetic radiation.


----------



## jackpot08

Very excited for this

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using Tapatalk 2 Beta-5


----------



## Loustsoul

_How do we normally get the ril for any rom that is built for example gingerbread?_


----------



## jt1134

Loustsoul said:


> _How do we normally get the ril for any rom that is built for example gingerbread?_


There are several layers of software as far as the RIL (and pretty much everything else hw related) goes.

The kernel drivers talk to the actual hardware. This is fine, no changes needed there. They in turn talk to the userland binaries like rild, and its associated libraries. They talk to the android framework, which handles interacting with the user, and basically everything you actually "see" happening when you use the device.

The problem is, most OEM's base their RIL code on the same base found in AOSP. You just plug in the OEM's binaries, and they can talk to the android framework without modification. However, Samsung has been known to deviate from this base quite a bit, as seen with other CDMA devices, like the fascinate/epic4g/etc, where we had to modify the android framework to get it to cooperate with every damn part of the RIL layer (3g/calls/sms).

In the case of the Charge, Samsung had to shoe-horn LTE support into Gingerbread. Stock AOSP didn't have any support for LTE in gingerbread whatsoever. Even though there is native LTE support in ICS AOSP due the inclusion of the Galaxy Nexus, the code is not at all the same as the implementation that Samsung used to get LTE working in Gingerbread.

So, it boils down to reverse engineering whatever-the-fuck Samsung did in Gingerbread framework, and the forward-porting those changes into ICS. Unfortunately a WHOOOOOOOOOOOOOLE lot of the base code for the RIL stack is different from gingerbread to ICS, not just in portions dealing with LTE. If Samsung were to release (or leak) an ICS build for the Charge, that would help immensely, but history tells us that we'd still have to do a bunch of reverse engineering to get it to work at that point.


----------



## squid267

MidnightNinja said:


> There are several layers of software as far as the RIL (and pretty much everything else hw related) goes.
> 
> The kernel drivers talk to the actual hardware. This is fine, no changes needed there. They in turn talk to the userland binaries like rild, and its associated libraries. They talk to the android framework, which handles interacting with the user, and basically everything you actually "see" happening when you use the device.
> 
> The problem is, most OEM's base their RIL code on the same base found in AOSP. You just plug in the OEM's binaries, and they can talk to the android framework without modification. However, Samsung has been known to deviate from this base quite a bit, as seen with other CDMA devices, like the fascinate/epic4g/etc, where we had to modify the android framework to get it to cooperate with every damn part of the RIL layer (3g/calls/sms).
> 
> In the case of the Charge, Samsung had to shoe-horn LTE support into Gingerbread. Stock AOSP didn't have any support for LTE in gingerbread whatsoever. Even though there is native LTE support in ICS AOSP due the inclusion of the Galaxy Nexus, the code is not at all the same as the implementation that Samsung used to get LTE working in Gingerbread.
> 
> So, it boils down to reverse engineering whatever-the-fuck Samsung did in Gingerbread framework, and the forward-porting those changes into ICS. Unfortunately a WHOOOOOOOOOOOOOLE lot of the base code for the RIL stack is different from gingerbread to ICS, not just in portions dealing with LTE. If Samsung were to release (or leak) an ICS build for the Charge, that would help immensely, but history tells us that we'd still have to do a bunch of reverse engineering to get it to work at that point.


For phones likes Epic 4G, and Nexus 4G those were phones before ICS too, but they have data running on ICS builds. I understand those are sprint phone and their 4G network was WiMax and we are LTE.But could we somehow port those data fixes/modified frameworks to our phone?


----------



## HaloLegend98

I've been following this thread since OP (and on the developer thread as well) and am wondering what the ROM actually looks like. My friend has the GalNex on Verizon so I'm used to seeing ICS, but does this have the whole app-switcher (don't know the official name) instead of the menu button? Basically: how much of this build is reminiscent of GalNex ICS in terms of the GUI? would anyone mind posting screenshots?

Also, i'm on a college campus and don't really need 4G, so is it recommended flashing this from Eclipse 2.0 (on FP1)? I don't know if any extra steps are necessary because this is based on ICS so that's what's holding me back.


----------



## jt1134

squid267 said:


> For phones likes Epic 4G, and Nexus 4G those were phones before ICS too, but they have data running on ICS builds. I understand those are sprint phone and their 4G network was WiMax and we are LTE.But could we somehow port those data fixes/modified frameworks to our phone?


The nexus devices are Google devices so they have to be able to build complete from aosp. They didn't have to do any reverse engineering for this stuff. The epic4g actually used all of my ril hacks from the fascinate. I've merged as much of that stuff that is applicable here, which really just boils down to fixes allowing incoming calls and hanging up calls.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## JihadSquad

HaloLegend98 said:


> I've been following this thread since OP (and on the developer thread as well) and am wondering what the ROM actually looks like. My friend has the GalNex on Verizon so I'm used to seeing ICS, but does this have the whole app-switcher (don't know the official name) instead of the menu button? Basically: how much of this build is reminiscent of GalNex ICS in terms of the GUI? would anyone mind posting screenshots?
> 
> Also, i'm on a college campus and don't really need 4G, so is it recommended flashing this from Eclipse 2.0 (on FP1)? I don't know if any extra steps are necessary because this is based on ICS so that's what's holding me back.


I would say that this looks exactly like the galaxy nexus without the buttons. Holding home brings up that apps menu.

I am also a college student and thought that i could get by without data buti found i needed it outside and stuff.

Sent from my handheld Linux computer using electromagnetic radiation.


----------



## bunklung

Keep up the hard work JT. We all appreciate it.

I used build 2 and was floored how well it runs. Brings tons of life back to the Charge.


----------



## squid267

jt1134 said:


> The nexus devices are Google devices so they have to be able to build complete from aosp. They didn't have to do any reverse engineering for this stuff. The epic4g actually used all of my ril hacks from the fascinate. I've merged as much of that stuff that is applicable here, which really just boils down to fixes allowing incoming calls and hanging up calls.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Alright I see that. How can we help in addition to logcats. Speaking for myself,(and I'm sure many other people) I would love to help with this project, and with college wrapping up I can devote lots of time to this.


----------



## HaloLegend98

JihadSquad said:


> I would say that this looks exactly like the galaxy nexus without the buttons. Holding home brings up that apps menu.
> 
> I am also a college student and thought that i could get by without data buti found i needed it outside and stuff.
> 
> Sent from my handheld Linux computer using electromagnetic radiation.


Thx JS


----------



## Loustsoul

jt1134 said:


> There are several layers of software as far as the RIL (and pretty much everything else hw related) goes.
> 
> The kernel drivers talk to the actual hardware. This is fine, no changes needed there. They in turn talk to the userland binaries like rild, and its associated libraries. They talk to the android framework, which handles interacting with the user, and basically everything you actually "see" happening when you use the device.
> 
> The problem is, most OEM's base their RIL code on the same base found in AOSP. You just plug in the OEM's binaries, and they can talk to the android framework without modification. However, Samsung has been known to deviate from this base quite a bit, as seen with other CDMA devices, like the fascinate/epic4g/etc, where we had to modify the android framework to get it to cooperate with every damn part of the RIL layer (3g/calls/sms).
> 
> In the case of the Charge, Samsung had to shoe-horn LTE support into Gingerbread. Stock AOSP didn't have any support for LTE in gingerbread whatsoever. Even though there is native LTE support in ICS AOSP due the inclusion of the Galaxy Nexus, the code is not at all the same as the implementation that Samsung used to get LTE working in Gingerbread.
> 
> So, it boils down to reverse engineering whatever-the-fuck Samsung did in Gingerbread framework, and the forward-porting those changes into ICS. Unfortunately a WHOOOOOOOOOOOOOLE lot of the base code for the RIL stack is different from gingerbread to ICS, not just in portions dealing with LTE. If Samsung were to release (or leak) an ICS build for the Charge, that would help immensely, but history tells us that we'd still have to do a bunch of reverse engineering to get it to work at that point.


 Thank you. Being that I have no knowledge of how to do any of this code stuff, is there any way at all I can help?

When you teach you change lives.


----------



## HaloLegend98

If anyone has info, I've been attempting to flash this. I've been stuck on bootloop for a while.  I loaded CMW recovery, wiped data/cache/Dalvik, flashed build2 ROM, mounted, then flashed Gapps and rebooted. any suggestions would be helpful. i'd like to run this to test out some things and make a list of things that do/do not work. Thanks.

Edit: Now I got myself stuck. Trying to go back to Eclipse and i'm stuck on the sammy logo; no idea what to do. If anyone has some suggestions for getting back to eclipse, please come to my rescue.

Edit2: I think i've realized I need to change back to FP1 kernel before I flash Eclipse. Not sure how to do this, but this is where I stand.

Edit3: I got the ICS mod to work. Stressing myself out here lol, but my persistence overcame and If anyone has clues to getting back to Eclipse, i'd love to hear them. sorry for cluttering the thread with n00b requests.


----------



## JihadSquad

HaloLegend98 said:


> If anyone has info, I've been attempting to flash this. I've been stuck on bootloop for a while. I loaded CMW recovery, wiped data/cache/Dalvik, flashed build2 ROM, mounted, then flashed Gapps and rebooted. any suggestions would be helpful. i'd like to run this to test out some things and make a list of things that do/do not work. Thanks.
> 
> Edit: Now I got myself stuck. Trying to go back to Eclipse and i'm stuck on the sammy logo; no idea what to do. If anyone has some suggestions for getting back to eclipse, please come to my rescue.
> 
> Edit2: I think i've realized I need to change back to FP1 kernel before I flash Eclipse. Not sure how to do this, but this is where I stand.
> 
> Edit3: I got the ICS mod to work. Stressing myself out here lol, but my persistence overcame and If anyone has clues to getting back to Eclipse, i'd love to hear them. sorry for cluttering the thread with n00b requests.


I literally just cwm restore when I am done with ics. I think the kernel is backed up and restored. Just next time you go into cwm the phone won't boot until you flash imnuts' cwm.


----------



## throwbot

Hey, so in the dev op it says if there is a boot loop, to get the new recovery. Does that mean the new cwm in the dev section?

My girlfriend has my old charge, and my friend has one too. I'm dying to throw this on there!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## HaloLegend98

JihadSquad said:


> I literally just cwm restore when I am done with ics. I think the kernel is backed up and restored. Just next time you go into cwm the phone won't boot until you flash imnuts' cwm.


By Imnuts' CWM are you referring to "0302_charge_recovery.tar" to be flashed from Odin (i.e. the one with the banana figure in the background)?
I made a backup both using Titanium and _within_ this recovery prior to ICS flash (with Eclipse 2.0 and stock kernel, etc.) so i'm thinking I can go into the Odin Recovery and hit restore.
Thx.

Edit: http://rootzwiki.com/topic/11327-3-2-12clockworkmod-recovery/
Is this the CWM you were referring to? or are the mods we're referring to the same?

Edit2: Forget this post. I got back to stock when I found another thread and my issues have been resolved.


----------



## dSlice

Is the link for the ROM up-to-date? I.e. Fixes and tweaks that are committed. Or is it the same one from a while back?

Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki


----------



## HaloLegend98

dSlice said:


> Is the link for the ROM up-to-date? I.e. Fixes and tweaks that are committed. Or is it the same one from a while back?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki


dSlice

If you follow the OP link on this thread, then the most-recent ROM is Build2 with this link here: http://www.mediafire.com/?lbcfhjsx5a02re3

No changes will be made to this thread until the OP finishes the build, meaning whatever specifications (i.e. data, camera, etc.) are fixed. Otherwise, we're all sitting on Build2. From what I can personally tell (although I'm not speaking for anyone) that JT and other devs were having difficulty with the RIL and it may be a while until the ROM is official. It's been about a month and a half since the thread was updated.


----------



## squid267

ive created a channel just for those wanna help!

irc.freenode.net
#cm9droidcharge


----------



## HaloLegend98

squid267 said:


> ive created a channel just for those wanna help!
> 
> irc.freenode.net
> #cm9droidcharge


What's the link that you have posted: "irc.freenode.net"?

I tried to go to it, but it wasn't working.


----------



## squid267

not a link its an irc server, you need a irc clinet then you connect to that server then join our channel

http://www.irchelp.org/irchelp/irctutorial.html if you need more help


----------



## vikt0r

Can anyone link me to a logcat of the standard boot process of a Charge?
Thanks in advance!


----------



## Duskye

Is there any news on the rom? I really want to know..


----------



## CireH74

Even though I am on my 4th Android device, I am still at 'Level Noob' and have a real tough time interpreting some of the changes that occur on the GitHub. Can anyone give me any pointers when looking at the changes? I would really like to understand where this is currently.


----------



## vikt0r

CireH74 said:


> Even though I am on my 4th Android device, I am still at 'Level Noob' and have a real tough time interpreting some of the changes that occur on the GitHub. Can anyone give me any pointers when looking at the changes? I would really like to understand where this is currently.


There's a lot of work that still needs to be done. I don't think much has changed since the last build. But I and a few others are trying to sort through the code and figure out the issues.


----------



## Unleeshd

I'm seriously feeling really discouraged about this ROM.. not even a post from jt on the development page in almost 2 months...


----------



## Loustsoul

Unleeshd said:


> I'm seriously feeling really discouraged about this ROM.. not even a post from jt on the development page in almost 2 months...


check the github

How many licks does it take to get to the center of your Droid Charge? Stop licking your Droid charge!


----------



## HaloLegend98

Unleeshd said:


> I'm seriously feeling really discouraged about this ROM.. not even a post from jt on the development page in almost 2 months...


Well you can't put too much weight on one person's shoulders. More people, time and info about ICS are required to get the job done.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bludevil35

Loustsoul said:


> check the github
> 
> How many licks does it take to get to the center of your Droid Charge? Stop licking your Droid charge!


Link?


----------



## hazard209

https://github.com/jt1134


----------



## Lodingi

Looks like he's been a busy coder. It would be nice to revive my Charge.

Thanks JT.


----------



## Unleeshd

Loustsoul said:


> check the github
> 
> How many licks does it take to get to the center of your Droid Charge? Stop licking your Droid charge!


I've checked the github, but I have no idea what any of it means. Hard to follow what he is exactly doing.


----------



## technosapien

Hey, what can I do to help?

Edit: nevermind, just talked with the fine folks at #charge and learned not much, short of infiltrating VZW and/or qualcomm and getting my hands on a RIL.


----------



## phimuskapsi

Unleeshd said:


> I've checked the github, but I have no idea what any of it means. Hard to follow what he is exactly doing.


Basically progress is being made on the CM9 features for right now, overclocking, bug fixes, etc. There are some Charge specific things that have been done with the kernel but we are still waiting on the RIL for ICS (which looks unlikely at this point). So much stability and feature changes since official build 2 but not released yet.


----------



## diceroll01

Is there any way to get the voice recognition to work? I want to try Vlingo Labs but it won't recognize anything I say.


----------



## JihadSquad

diceroll01 said:


> Is there any way to get the voice recognition to work? I want to try Vlingo Labs but it won't recognize anything I say.


I am pretty sure the speakerphone mic (like for sound recording, speakerphone, video camera etc.) doesn't work.


----------



## kingramon0

A few of Samsung's tablets that are recently released (such as Galaxy Tab 7.7) use the same LTE chipset as the Charge (CMC220). According to what I've been reading, they are going to release ICS upgrades for them so I think that could be good for us getting a working build on our phones. No idea what the time-frame on the updates are, though, other than sometime this year (which could mean anything coming from Samsung).


----------



## KarateExplosion6

kingramon0 said:


> No idea what the time-frame on the updates are, though, other than sometime this year (which could mean anything coming from Samsung).


On XDA, a user said that he called Samsung's info line and they told him it should be release in 30-45 days. For what that's worth (not much)...


----------



## Orionis

You have a link to that thread, KarateExplosion6?


----------



## KarateExplosion6

Orionis said:


> You have a link to that thread, KarateExplosion6?


Here is the XDA thread titled "When Will ICS Come?" on the Galaxy 7.7 Tab General board at XDA: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1562564

Here is the specific post I was referencing: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=27406105&postcount=459

Here's another post, alleging that Samsung Australia has confirmed the Tab 7.7 has ICS in "testing phases" now: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=27431002&postcount=465

And, BONUS, here's a post from today on SamMobile stating that Galaxy Tabs (7.7 included) will begin ICS rollout in July and should be completed in August: http://www.sammobile.com/2012/06/19/samsung-will-the-start-galaxy-tab-android-4-0-updates-next-month/


----------



## HaloLegend98

Hmmm....These links seem legit, but even if there are similarities between the 7.7 Tab and the Charge, how much easier would it be for devs to get a (better) working ICS build?? I thought all devs dropped ICS for the Charge a while (like 2 months at least) ago. This may be good, but I don't think it will affect the Charge. At best, it will enable the Charge's 3G and maybe other capabilities.


----------



## BleedsOrangeandBlue

HaloLegend98 said:


> At best, it will enable the Charge's 3G and maybe other capabilities.


That's the point...since the tab uses the same LTE chipset, he's saying that there is hope for working data for us


----------



## cujo6801

Get RIL. 
get it....

SENT FROM THE DOG POUND


----------



## Ogkush.818

kingramon0 said:


> A few of Samsung's tablets that are recently released (such as Galaxy Tab 7.7) use the same LTE chipset as the Charge (CMC220). According to what I've been reading, they are going to release ICS upgrades for them so I think that could be good for us getting a working build on our phones. No idea what the time-frame on the updates are, though, other than sometime this year (which could mean anything coming from Samsung).


Just thought I'd share..http://androidcommun...month-20120620/
in the post the guy writes saying the verizon lte tab is gonna be the last one to get the update


----------



## Ogkush.818

HaloLegend98 said:


> Hmmm....These links seem legit, but even if there are similarities between the 7.7 Tab and the Charge, how much easier would it be for devs to get a (better) working ICS build?? I thought all devs dropped ICS for the Charge a while (like 2 months at least) ago. This may be good, but I don't think it will affect the Charge. At best, it will enable the Charge's 3G and maybe other capabilities.


Wouldn't it enable the 4g not the 3g? I thought the 7.7 tab had the lte?


----------



## KarateExplosion6

Ogkush.818 said:


> Just thought I'd share..http://androidcommun...month-20120620/
> in the post the guy writes saying the verizon lte tab is gonna be the last one to get the update


Better late than never!


----------



## lpjunior999

I don't want to stoke any kind of fires, but I was talking to a Verizon rep about how long I have on my contract (I'd kill to get on one of those PAYG unlimited plans), and I facetiously asked the rep at the end when the Charge was getting ICS. He said after the Bionic and the Galaxy Tabs, since "they run on the same software." Granted, I'd spent the whole phone call asking about my contract and complaining about expenses, maybe he was just placating me. We'll see.


----------



## KarateExplosion6

lpjunior999 said:


> I don't want to stoke any kind of fires, but I was talking to a Verizon rep about how long I have on my contract (I'd kill to get on one of those PAYG unlimited plans), and I facetiously asked the rep at the end when the Charge was getting ICS. He said after the Bionic and the Galaxy Tabs, since "they run on the same software." Granted, I'd spent the whole phone call asking about my contract and complaining about expenses, maybe he was just placating me. We'll see.


Take it with a grain of salt, because the reps don't know much. I'll start to believe that the Charge will get ICS when we see a leak or see an acknowledgement from VZW or Sammy.


----------



## Unleeshd

Serious question here. What the heck could possibly be taking so long to get the Mobile Data and/or Camera to work? Like this just doesn't make any sense. Every says there's tons of updates on Github and I see that but it doesn't look like they've gotten it anywhere. Someone help me out here. Thanks.


----------



## dSlice

Unleeshd said:


> Serious question here. What the heck could possibly be taking so long to get the Mobile Data and/or Camera to work? Like this just doesn't make any sense. Every says there's tons of updates on Github and I see that but it doesn't look like they've gotten it anywhere. Someone help me out here. Thanks.


They are waiting for the RIL and/or are waiting to crack the RIL. Samsung won't give it up, as they really don't have to.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki


----------



## shrike1978

dSlice said:


> They are waiting for the RIL and/or are waiting to crack the RIL. Samsung won't give it up, as they really don't have to.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki


I'd say it's at least equally likely that they can't. There's a very high probability that they are using closed source code from VIA and Qualcomm in it that they don't have the legal right to release.


----------



## kvswim

I had a weird dream the other night where JT used his magical wizard powers and I had woken up (within the dream) and Rootz and XDA were both on fire with new, fully functional CM9 and AOKP roms.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki


----------



## HaloLegend98

Just wanted to post this article: it seems to be consistent with @KarateExplosion6's post a few weeks back.

http://www.phonearena.com/news/Woot-Samsung-Galaxy-Tab-tablets-start-getting-Android-4.0-Ice-Cream-Sandwich_id31905

I don't know what this means for us Charge users and working data, but I hope it could help with something.


----------



## Duskye

I don't want to be a nag here, but has there been any progress? I'm not really firmilar with github and how things work so I can't really tell if anything was done or not.


----------



## HaloLegend98

to put it bluntly, consider your phone dead.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## FuryVII

I believe this is exciting news for Droid Charge fans.

https://developers.google.com/android/nexus/drivers#torojro03c

The LTE chipset for the Nexus is the Samsung CMC221 and for the Charge its Samsung CMC220. Maybe, just maybe we will finally get proper ICS/JB.


----------



## JihadSquad

FuryVII said:


> I believe this is exciting news for Droid Charge fans.
> 
> https://developers.google.com/android/nexus/drivers#torojro03c
> 
> The LTE chipset for the Nexus is the Samsung CMC221 and for the Charge its Samsung CMC220. Maybe, just maybe we will finally get proper ICS/JB.


Yes we have known that since the Nexus came out and it hasn't gotten us very far.


----------



## FuryVII

JihadSquad said:


> Yes we have known that since the Nexus came out and it hasn't gotten us very far.


You missed the point. I'm well aware that we've all known that. They released the binary files. Notice that they were not previously available.


----------



## Loustsoul

So, does this mean something or not?

How many licks does it take to get to the center of your Droid Charge? Stop licking your Droid charge!


----------



## Loustsoul

I don't know anything about development so I can not understand the importance of this.


----------



## KarateExplosion6

Loustsoul said:


> So, does this mean something or not?
> 
> How many licks does it take to get to the center of your Droid Charge? Stop licking your Droid charge!


The radio for the Nexus is one version number different from the one in the Charge, so some people think that the release of source will aid developers in getting a working RIL for the Charge. The biggest problem is, that one version number will probably still prove to be a big deal. If anything, this may get us closer to reverse engineering a Charge RIL (then again, maybe not), but I doubt we'll be able to just cut and paste this bastard and have it work. Hope I'm wrong!


----------



## Loustsoul

KarateExplosion6 said:


> The radio for the Nexus is one version number different from the one in the Charge, so some people think that the release of source will aid developers in getting a working RIL for the Charge. The biggest problem is, that one version number will probably still prove to be a big deal. If anything, this may get us closer to reverse engineering a Charge RIL (then again, maybe not), but I doubt we'll be able to just cut and paste this bastard and have it work. Hope I'm wrong!


Thank you for taking the time to explain it to me. I hope you are wrong as well. If can or cannot do anything how long does it take to figure out? Can it be as simple as a copy and paste?

How many licks does it take to get to the center of your Droid Charge? Stop licking your Droid charge!


----------



## KarateExplosion6

Loustsoul said:


> Thank you for taking the time to explain it to me. I hope you are wrong as well. If can or cannot do anything how long does it take to figure out? Can it be as simple as a copy and paste?
> 
> How many licks does it take to get to the center of your Droid Charge? Stop licking your Droid charge!


I don't know. Someone like JT, Squid267, or kingramon0 can probably answer more accurately.


----------



## pyroman512

I'm a noob to all of this too. I've been running tweaked for forever, but check the forums everyday. I know jt has got to be busy. But I would love to see a build 3 that fixes mms and the camera. I can live without the data.. for the most part. Hopefully samsung gets their updates out and either the nexus of the galaxy tab will be of some help. Blows my mind that a phone released 7 months before ICS would not be getting an update during the 2 year duration of my contract. Anyways, thank you developers you bring tremendous happiness to my life.


----------



## andrewjr

pyroman512 said:


> I'm a noob to all of this too. I've been running tweaked for forever, but check the forums everyday. I know jt has got to be busy. But I would love to see a build 3 that fixes mms and the camera. I can live without the data.. for the most part. Hopefully samsung gets their updates out and either the nexus of the galaxy tab will be of some help. Blows my mind that a phone released 7 months before ICS would not be getting an update during the 2 year duration of my contract. Anyways, thank you developers you bring tremendous happiness to my life.


MMS won't happen without a data connection. The cell signal doesn't support that high of a bandwidth.


----------



## nyte

I was reading earlier, and you guys said that the 7.7 Galaxy tab has the same radio as the Droid Charge..
If so...

The Galaxy tab 7.7 appears to have 3G working as far as this ROM goes, on CM9:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1770641


----------



## DroidBlaze

nyte said:


> I was reading earlier, and you guys said that the 7.7 Galaxy tab has the same radio as the Droid Charge..
> If so...
> 
> The Galaxy tab 7.7 appears to have 3G working as far as this ROM goes, on CM9:
> http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1770641


That's not for the Verizon GTab7.7







, so it's useless for us


----------



## Loustsoul

Pm between jt1134 and I. (me) Hello, I'm sure you get plenty of these messages. I thought it was worth a shot. I appreciate everything you have done for the Android community, I have used your work on multiple handsets and have supported you through donation when ever possible. I just have one question, is there going to be anymore work with the charge? I cannot read the github and I have grown weary of the uneducated responses on the forums from people who just answer to answer. I figured you could give me a definitive answer. I understand you have a real life outside of android and would never asked for anything. I just want to know if it has been abandoned. I greatly appreciate your time and feedback. My best to you and your family.

(jt) I haven't worked on much of anything lately, been too busy with work. My Verizon service has been disconnected so I don't have active service any more either









That said I do plan on trying a few things with the charge based on recent work on the sgs3 when I have time. Have to port forward my changes to jellybean as I'm not gonna work on ICS any more at all. If anything pans out I'll post updates whenever I get around to it.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app

How many licks does it take to get to the center of your Droid Charge? Stop licking your Droid charge!


----------



## kvswim

That's good news and all, but we should probably tell him we don't have enough space on /system to hold JB unless he can work some sort of voodoo.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki


----------



## jt1134

kvswim said:


> That's good news and all, but we should probably tell him we don't have enough space on /system to hold JB unless he can work some sort of voodoo.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki


Theres plenty of space. Just not for a touchwiz version.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## KarateExplosion6

jt1134 said:


> Theres plenty of space. Just not for a touchwiz version.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


You, sir, are a King among Men!


----------



## kvswim

jt1134 said:


> Theres plenty of space. Just not for a touchwiz version.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


Really? We had a discussion on XDA that the AOSP build was still too big. Though, if you say that there's enough space, I'll take your word for it 

Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki


----------



## Birthofahero

I really hope all of you get the chance to have JB on your phone. It really is the best os the world has ever seen.
I do have a working charge that I can use/abuse for your testing needs. Let me know if I can be if any help as its just collecting dust right now.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## landshark

Ditto on having a Charge I can use and abuse for any testing. Always willing to help.


----------



## DirgeExtinction

I also still have my old Charge laying around if testers would be needed. JB is amazing and the Charge owners that are left would greatly benefit from it. Besides, the Charge is where I started crack flashing 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Lodingi

Count me in for testing.


----------



## cujo6801

Not me....
I'd just set it back a year

SENT FROM THE DOG POUND


----------



## pyroman512

I would love the slimmest chance at running ics or jb.. maybe its just the way I run my phone.. but man Gingerbread is just slow.. and the charge is just laggy. It would be great to have cm of any kind.. stupid RIL


----------

